# Have any of you noticed people act weird towards you because of the COVID-19



## Hermelin (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi everyone, I wonder if any of you have noticed people act weird around you. 

Both me and my friend have noticed it, for example a mother walking with her kid and suddenly drag the kid away from us, people trying to avoid us and can give quite rude comments like wanting us to move away or clear space from them. 

It’s really great that my cold have started acting after being dormant for a month. Never truly breaking through until I started stress over my exam I’ll have in 2 weeks. And just the last two weeks the virus have come to sweden. I can just imagine it will be worse, when people just act the way they do because I look asian and more people get sick. So my normal cold really know when it should break out. 

I don’t really complain that much, people avoid sitting near me so more space for me 

Me and my friend often joke about it just to make it less awkward and just laugh it away. Like when people avoid us. I can give the comment why didn’t you cough, they would be running the other way or clear the space as if a stink bomb was dropped. 

I wonder if any of you have experienced the same because of the COVID-19.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 6, 2020)

It hasn't really hit hard over in California yet, but it eventually will. We got a confirmed case in the county that I live in so all the hoopla about the COVID19 will be here soon enough. Apparently some companies are shutting down temporarily, conventions are cancelled, etc. It is a scary thing to hear about, yes, but the media is portraying as if the people who have died were healthy and it happened so suddenly. They were elderly and/or had weak immune systems already. As long as people frequently wash their hands and be more aware, people should not stress _too_ much about it. The Costco stores where I live have all sold out of water bottles, toilet papers, soap, and other sanitary items because people are assuming they'll be quarantined like how China has been. There was actually an Costco employee standing outside with a sign that said those items were sold out .


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 6, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> It hasn't really hit hard over in California yet, but it eventually will. We got a confirmed case in the county that I live in so all the hoopla about the COVID19 will be here soon enough. Apparently some companies are shutting down temporarily, conventions are cancelled, etc. It is a scary thing to hear about, yes, but the media is portraying as if the people who have died were healthy and it happened so suddenly. They were elderly and/or had weak immune systems already. As long as people frequently wash their hands and be more aware, people should not stress _too_ much about it. The Costco stores where I live have all sold out of water bottles, toilet papers, soap, and other sanitary items because people are assuming they'll be quarantined like how China has been. There was actually an Costco employee standing outside with a sign that said those items were sold out .



Yeah, I can understand many people panicking and getting scared. But it’s no use taking it towards people that look asian. The people that got sick in my country have all been on vacation and got the virus. Many cases was from north Italia. I have noticed how my parents act but they are in a group that are at a risk if they got sick. So I can understand their worries. 

I’m not really stressing over it but I find it quite funny when people avoid me because of how I look and not because I have a cold or anything. It’s not as bad as for my friend, because I’m a mix and quite tall. While my friend look quite a lot like an asian, she’s short and have low eyelid crease. Not everyone act this way but we have seen more and more do it. 

I can just imagine the fear of asian getting worse when more people get sick. When most people that have gotten sick aren’t coming from asia, instead have just been normal Swedish people being outside the country on a vacation. 

But I have read the fear from many, specially from parents that have kids that are at a risk if they got the virus. 

I think the hysteria it’s a bit much, it can cause fake news and people might believe everything they read. Even though the source can be quite one sided or not have any facts based on it. It will only cause more chaos and fear in a society.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 6, 2020)

Unfortunately that's how narrow minded people treat minorities in general these days, COVID-19 or not. I myself haven't encountered someone who avoided me for COVID-19, but I have had people use remarks such as "Go back to China" (even though I'm not Chinese but that's besides the point) in the past. These people are not educating themselves enough about the disease and instead just following every word of what media says. All you can really do is just educate others but it's difficult when everyone is already up in arms about it. Until then, I think you're doing a great job at making jokes about the situation despite the ignorance of others.


----------



## samoth (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm in the midwest United States and haven't noticed anything at all.

My view is there's nothing I can rationally, physically *do* about the virus at this time and place... other than laugh at some of the headlines and comments I see on the interwebs. I'm certainly not going to hold my breath when I go to work or the store, or stay x feet away from people who might appear to be one ethnicity or another.

I don't have a medical degree, but I know that exaggeration and fear sell (whether ads, clicks, or what have you), especially in today's world of social media. I haven't personally seen or read anything about COVID19 that would make me behave any differently than normal -- ditto with SARS, bird flu, swine flu, MERS, ebola, etc. Maybe that's just me getting older & more cynical, though... but one of these days, something will certainly spread & wipe out a good chunk of humanity again


----------



## katlupe (Mar 9, 2020)

I haven't been out of my apartment in four days because I caught a cold from my boyfriend. We are in the age group where we are supposed to be real careful. I am usually healthy so I am not too worried about it. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment and will see what my doctor says. Though my appointment is to discuss a course of action for my bad knees. I cannot walk without a walker right now. I hear this cold takes about 3 weeks to recover and I am only on my first week.

The biggest problems I can see with this virus right now is that people are buying up all the stuff we can usually buy at any time, like toilet paper, rubbing alcohol, etc. My cousin lives in Arizona and said the stores shelves were bare.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 9, 2020)

I went out with my N95 mask and gloves last week and yeah some people looked at me but there was also a lady wearing a mask so I didn’t feel bad. I’m Asian, and I don’t really care what people think because I’m protecting myself from the virus and protecting others. But it is getting crazy, just because you are or look Asian they immediately think you are Chinese. Just stay safe everyone and pray. GOD Bless! I also live in California and there is one confirmed death.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 9, 2020)

That's because they think maybe you were visiting China recently, they just want to protect themselves. Good for you as you get more room around you and can sit comfortably. If there's any racist comments you can report to police because it's illegal. 

Besides you don't really know what other people think until they articulate it, so thinking that they think bad things about you because you look like an Asian gives you unnecessary stress, stress is bad for you it can lower your immunity overall so just try to stay positive. Tourists visited Northern Italy can't be identified by their eyes but they spread virus everywhere so just don't take it too close to your heart forgive other people for their ignorance and try to stay happy and healthy and smile from your heart.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 9, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> I went out with my N95 mask and gloves last week and yeah some people looked at me but there was also a lady wearing a mask so I didn’t feel bad. I’m Asian, and I don’t really care what people think because I’m protecting myself from the virus and protecting others. But it is getting crazy, just because you are or look Asian they immediately think you are Chinese. Just stay safe everyone and pray. GOD Bless! I also live in California and there is one confirmed death.


A doctor on Good Morning America actually said that "the mask to do nothing unless you are sick. Stop buying them." Just a tip to save you money. I would also wear gloves to avoid touching things.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 9, 2020)

I have also heard that mask only help if you are sick. Maybe it will help if you change it and the same with gloves. 

You just need to keep in mind to not touch anything in your face. I remember when I did a lab test, don’t know how many times I subconscious touched my own face with my gloved hands which contaminated my work and would of exposed myself to bacteria if it was that I was working with. Even though I always changed the gloves. I no longer do this at lab but can do it outside xD


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 9, 2020)

zuppa said:


> That's because they think maybe you were visiting China recently, they just want to protect themselves. Good for you as you get more room around you and can sit comfortably. If there's any racist comments you can report to police because it's illegal.
> 
> Besides you don't really know what other people think until they articulate it, so thinking that they think bad things about you because you look like an Asian gives you unnecessary stress, stress is bad for you it can lower your immunity overall so just try to stay positive. Tourists visited Northern Italy can't be identified by their eyes but they spread virus everywhere so just don't take it too close to your heart forgive other people for their ignorance and try to stay happy and healthy and smile from your heart.



Thanks zuppa, I’m not taking any of the things they say and act to heart. I’m quite used with the few comments from before and getting mistaken for a specific part of asia. I can perfectly understand their fear and I can understand the suspicions. My parents and relatives on dad side can be a bit racist and I also had a friend that was it. So I never take anything to heart and never judge people. 

I had once a tv team from spain coming up to me and my best friend while we was at a cafe here in sweden. Asking if we was from china and that was the most weird situation I had ever been into. We weren’t even prepared for the spot lights, mics and camera up to our faces while we was just eating. It turned out to a weird interview and after they waved goodbye to us. I just hope nothing will be on tv and they cut us out from the program xD


----------



## TheBuns (Mar 9, 2020)

I haven’t noticed anyone do that here where I live but I do avoid being near people when I think they are sick, but I always do that even before then I don’t act rude though. More people die from the flu.COVID-9 is just the top of headlines, it’s something we never experienced. I can see why some people are worried though, we don’t know much about it, which is why people are scared. I’m more worried about earthquakes not the virus.


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm in Seattle, the epicenter of the outbreak in the U.S., and yes, people are acting weirder than usual. And the store shelves are bare of anything related to cleaning or hygiene. The colleges and Universities are shutting down campuses, major employers are forcing everyone to work from home.
And they are opening a quarantine site 1.5 miles from my house.


----------



## Eve84 (Mar 10, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> I haven’t noticed anyone do that here where I live but I do avoid being near people when I think they are sick, but I always do that even before then I don’t act rude though. More people die from the flu.COVID-9 is just the top of headlines, it’s something we never experienced. I can see why some people are worried though, we don’t know much about it, which is why people are scared. I’m more worried about earthquakes not the virus.



That is sadly not right that more people die from flu. We had 119.000 flu infections and 200 died and we have had not even 100.000 Corona infections world wide and more that 3000 have died.... in Italy [emoji634] they have about 9200 infections and 463 people have died which is nearly 5%!!! Flu is only by 0,2% so it is a big difference. 

Eve


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> That is sadly not right that more people die from flu. We had 119.000 flu infections and 200 died and we have had not even 100.000 Corona infections world wide and more that 3000 have died.... in Italy [emoji634] they have about 9200 infections and 463 people have died which is nearly 5%!!! Flu is only by 0,2% so it is a big difference.
> 
> Eve




We also need to think what age class and if other diseases, in the background. The stastic show that people over 60 and people with different diseases have a higher chance to be struct hard and can die, they are the people that die. While younger healthy people the percent of dying it’s below 1 %. 

So it’s many factors to take in. Even more people would be killed by the flu if we didn’t have the yearly vaccines. So people at risk can take it and protect themself but they can’t with the COVID-19. 

That’s the problem with COVID-19, our immune system don’t recognize it and have no defense against it. Making us to easily get sick by it. 

Also how many that have been infected aren’t sure. Many say that the number it’s a lot more but not all seek help and just stay home and get better. Often People that seek help had a bit more server, which makes the count of how many infected have a dark number.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 10, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> That’s the problem with COVID-19, our immune system don’t recognize it and have no defense against it. Making us to easily get sick by it.


This is true. The reason it is spreading so rapidly is that everybody who is exposed to it is quarantined. The reason everybody doesn't get the flu is because they are exposed to it. If you walk in a Walmart during flu season you are exposed to the flu, but since everybody who has Covid-19 is quarantined, nobody's immune systems are able to build up an immunity to it. Vaccines are actually a small dead part of the virus that is given to you so that your body can build up immunity to it.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

There are people out there that most likely have the symptoms and don't even know. At this point, people should just continue washing their hands, not touching their face and just be aware. It's almost like a zombie apocalypse right now. Businesses and schools are closing down here in California, large events have been banned in SF and events are being cancelled left and right. The fact that even Disneyland and Disney World have closed for precautionary measures tells you that it's bound to happen. And those two places have rarely ever closed.

God forbid you have to cough because you need to clear your throat, not because you're sick and people will give you a death glare right now.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 13, 2020)

I noticed it here in sweden, the same thing it’s happening. My mothers job have shut down and I’m not allowed to go to my work place if I’ve been in contact with someone that had cold symptoms in my household. No outsiders are allowed to visit my part-time job. Can understand it because it’s elderly home. The same thing happened with my dads work place. 

I hope my exams will be pushed forward, I’m not ready for my organic chemistry and botanic exams. It would be the only positive thing with all the banns and closing. A few exams have been pushed forward by other universities but my university is still going strong with the exam week coming up. But it can change. 

I’ve noticed many pet owners worry about their pets and what they would do. It’s also hard to buy a few products from the store. But I don’t worry about that when I have a dad that always buy things in bulk because it’s cheaper xD 

So we have toilet paper for 1 year in the house. That’s just one of the example how my dad bulk buy things.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I noticed it here in sweden, the same thing it’s happening. My mothers job have shut down and I’m not allowed to go to my work place if I’ve been in contact with someone that had cold symptoms in my household. No outsiders are allowed to visit my part-time job. Can understand it because it’s elderly home. The same thing happened with my dads work place.
> 
> I hope my exams will be pushed forward, I’m not ready for my organic chemistry and botanic exams. It would be the only positive thing with all the banns and closing. A few exams have been pushed forward by other universities but my university is still going strong with the exam week coming up. But it can change.
> 
> ...


I hope the same with my workplace. I travel an hour to get to my work, and then it takes 2 hours to drive home because there is so much traffic during the time I leave. The only benefit of this craziness would be if my job closed down for 2 weeks LOL. It's selfish thinking really, but I would not mind it as long as I would be getting paid still.

I was thinking about whether or not COVID-19 can transmit to an animal. I hope it doesn't. That's smart that your dad buys it in bulk. I do too at a store called Costco but not a years worth haha! Right now, toilet paper, soap, disinfectant wipes, water, even canned foods are sold out. People are trying to prepare for the worse.


----------



## Binky4eva (Mar 13, 2020)

Prime Minister just addressed the nation here down under last night. And Australia has gone mad on buying out supermarkets and chemists on toilet rolls, hand sanitizers and baked beans etc. Go figure.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 13, 2020)

My school won't let you come if you have a cold. And if you do come people look weirdly at you and will stay away from you. My sisters have been working for 1 1/2 years to get to Kenya and are now not able to go. They were going to visit some friends and will never be able to go and visit them because their friends are moving back to the states. I think this whole thing is a stupid waste of energy! Kroger isn't even giving out free cookies anymore (does anyone else still get those?) because of Covid-19. When they told us that my mom said: "What about because of the flu?" If there was not a presidential election in the states this year, then the media would have never made a big deal about this.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Annnnnndd now my son's school has been included on the shut down. It's only a matter of time before my work place closes as well I bet.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Theo said:


> My school won't let you come if you have a cold. And if you do come people look weirdly at you and will stay away from you. My sisters have been working for 1 1/2 years to get to Kenya and are now not able to go. They were going to visit some friends and will never be able to go and visit them because their friends are moving back to the states. I think this whole thing is a stupid waste of energy! Kroger isn't even giving out free cookies anymore (does anyone else still get those?) because of Covid-19. When they told us that my mom said: "What about because of the flu?" If there was not a presidential election in the states this year, then the media would have never made a big deal about this.


The Costco over here has stopped providing samples as well! Pretty much anything involving human contact has been diminished. It's crazy!


----------



## Preitler (Mar 13, 2020)

Sigh, there's still a lot of fun ahead 

Was in a supermarket today - haven't seen anything like this since Chernobyl. Robbing that place would have been worth it today. No noodles, onions, eggs, potatoes, apples, fresh produce - nothing. And the amounts of toilet paper people carried out looked like the whole world is shitting itself.

My parents wanted to fly to my sister in the US end of month, well, change of plans.

Was at a neighbour looking for a new herd buck, she already lost her job, they sold stuff on markets in Italy, the whole season gone. My boss prepared me that there's a bumpy road ahead, I work in the aircraft business, and airlines are already cancelling a lot of orders. Could well be that I have time for a vegetable garden this year...

Need to go to the dentist, I'll call there on monday, nothing painful but there should be done something - let's see if I get an appointment.

That's all stuff that is a PITA already - still without anybody being sick around here, well, as far as I can tell.

Yes, fun ahead, indeed.


----------



## samoth (Mar 13, 2020)

They announced K-12 school closings in my state today (Michigan, USA), so things are getting more panicky. Grocery stores are getting raided, but that's likely more for everyone staying home with kids for the next 3 weeks than the virus.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 13, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I hope the same with my workplace. I travel an hour to get to my work, and then it takes 2 hours to drive home because there is so much traffic during the time I leave. The only benefit of this craziness would be if my job closed down for 2 weeks LOL. It's selfish thinking really, but I would not mind it as long as I would be getting paid still.
> 
> I was thinking about whether or not COVID-19 can transmit to an animal. I hope it doesn't. That's smart that your dad buys it in bulk. I do too at a store called Costco but not a years worth haha! Right now, toilet paper, soap, disinfectant wipes, water, even canned foods are sold out. People are trying to prepare for the worse.



My parents also though of that, but if my university shuts down I’ll just work at my part-time. They can never shut down because they need people to take care of the elderly living there. So I will have my work. 

I just thinks the things I planned for summer will be canceled. So I’ll have to get my refund. The same thing happened with my movie tickets for mulan. 

I have to take the train to the city and get the money back for the movie tickets. 

We aren’t bulking anything at home but I know if something would happen with the water, then we. would be screwed. But it’s the period we have a lot of water in the lake where our town get the water from. So nothing to worry about.

COVID-19 can make some animal sick or just be host but it’s not that many animals. Those pets that can carry the virus will be used in animal testing. But I don’t think bunnies will have anything to worry about. They weren’t the test animals for sars in early 2000, so I’m not worried our darlings will get sick. 

The empty shelves at my market:


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 14, 2020)

My courses at the university will be distant courses now. So I can just study from home. So more sleep mornings for me and no longer have to take an hour trip to the school with the train and the bus every day 

So I can take it easy with my dad and brother at home, I can spend more time with the bunnies and work more at my part-time job instead. 

Maybe it’s my luck because I’m starting to feel I’m on the way to have a crash again. So I often get super tired those periods and have trouble focusing. The reason why I quit trying to become a nurse, couldn’t handle the stress. 

I hope everyone can stay healthy


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 15, 2020)

oh my, that is crazy. I'm still in high school and our school might start e-learning but it doesn't affect my jobs. I hope you and your bunnies stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 15, 2020)

All schools and universities in Estonia have been quarantined for two weeks, social events are called off as well. People are strongly advised to stay at home and keep strong self-hygiene. What do we see? Capital's kids roaming around in shopping malls instead of their own homes, people sometimes not giving a **** that you should be washing hands, shops going low on stuff etc etc. And it all came to us because some arabic? man came back from vacation frpm latvia to tallinn. And then a bunch more foreigners came to an event somewhere, bringing covid along with them.
We had it somewhere in the radio that borders were all to be closed and traffic to be frozen. That is still yet to happen. (Okay yes they froze the traffic between mainland and bigger islands of ours...)

When i was riding on a bus back from school, there was an old lady sitting in front of me, constantly coughing and not covering her mouth. A girl standing in front of her quickly moved to sit to the front of the bus, away from the woman.


----------



## Preitler (Mar 15, 2020)

The genie is out of the bottle, no way to put it back. You can blame one person, but there's no point to do so, the virus will spread anyway, it isn't a local problem anymore, but something that effects all of humanity.
The only way to prevent it is becoming Sentinel Island. Put an ocean around you and kill everyone on sight, and even then some morons make landfall. I wonder how North Korea is doing. Or how that will be used for political goals in unstable countries, could become interesting in regions like south america.

One of the few strategies left is to slow it down to be able to treat severe cases, sounds quite reasonable right now. But people will get infected anyway sooner or later. Until a vaccine is available, but the guesses about that speak about a year from now at best. 

Most Politicians cant risk being blamed not to have done enough, so we go into full shutdown, noone will blame them for that no matter what damage. Here there are new rules made public right now, pretty much a curfew except for going to work and buying food. Army gets mobilized to enforce it, and to help with logistical problems. All shops apart from food and pharmacies, all restaurant and bars closed. Parks and playgrounds too. 
Anyone can tell me why supermarkets (wich are tiny, cramped things compared to Walmart) are "safe", huge hardware stores where you can keep 10m distance to everyone are not? 

If that goes on for half a year it will be interesting how suizide rates and deaths due to people not seeing a doctor in time develope. A lot of people will lose everything, small shop owners still have to pay rent and taxes. Pain in the chest - ah, most likely just reflux and not a heart attack, no point in risking getting infected. That could, in my opinion, get as bad as the virus quickly.
Friend of mine with severe health problems got blood test results, very bad kidney indicators - her doctor is closed because there was a corona patient there, got an appointment for end of june - if that is a serious issue she wont need it then.
Everyone will die, for one reason or another, there are many dangers all around us, we are just used to them, we blank them out in our daily life, but they are still there.

There are other possible strategies too, like protect those at risk, but don't worry too much about the vast majority that will not have a big problem with the infection, and build up a herd immunity that will protect everyone else in the long run. I somewhat doubt that would work as intended, at least for the "protect the weak people" part.

It's kind of interesting how different societies react to restrictions, well, here people are pretty used to obey orders, normally that's why I like it better closer to Balkan. It's a big first time experiment, well, not first time, but some things changed a lot since WW1. 
Well, as the curse goes: interesting times to live in.


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Mar 15, 2020)

Binky4eva said:


> Prime Minister just addressed the nation here down under last night. And Australia has gone mad on buying out supermarkets and chemists on toilet rolls, hand sanitizers and baked beans etc. Go figure.



Same here.....store shelves are empty.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 15, 2020)

Preitler said:


> If that goes on for half a year it will be interesting how suizide rates and deaths due to people not seeing a doctor in time develope. A lot of people will lose everything, small shop owners still have to pay rent and taxes. Pain in the chest - ah, most likely just reflux and not a heart attack, no point in risking getting infected. That could, in my opinion, get as bad as the virus quickly.
> Friend of mine with severe health problems got blood test results, very bad kidney indicators - her doctor is closed because there was a corona patient there, got an appointment for end of june - if that is a serious issue she wont need it then.
> Everyone will die, for one reason or another, there are many dangers all around us, we are just used to them, we blank them out in our daily life, but they are still there.
> 
> There are other possible strategies too, like protect those at risk, but don't worry too much about the vast majority that will not have a big problem with the infection, and build up a herd immunity that will protect everyone else in the long run. I somewhat doubt that would work as intended, at least for the "protect the weak people" part.



I feel bad for the doctors and nurses working in the hospital here in sweden. Even before this pandemic broke out they was calling for help to handle the people. Most hospitals are short-staffed and I can also see it at my part-time. 

I have been stuck with taking care of 10 people alone that all have alzheimers. It have happened me many times. I have to take up 10 people in 3 hours and 4 are in wheel chair and need help getting up. While the rest will need me to keep an eye on them and help them with the simple daily things and at the same time fix the breakfast. Hell, that work it’s hard, needing to keep the routine, give medicines and give proper care. 

Myself know how much you miss when you stress and you try to prioritize what’s most important and at the same time do it safely. The overwork will increase the risk for accidents to happen and also make more people get to harm. That’s just the elderly home and not the hospital, they have cut down on people that work within the welfare. 

The reasons why I choice to study as a pharmacist instead. 

The problem with a lot of people getting sick are that the hospital should be able to handle the extra pressure. But the hospitals aren’t equipped to handle so many people at the same time. If COVID-19 was spreading slowly and took time, the hospitals would be able to handle the extra pressure on them. But now they can’t handle it, just look on italy. I have relatives there, they don’t know how they should pay the rent on the apartment or for food and worries how they will get money. The hospitals can’t take in more people and they need to prioritize which people will get treatment. That’s a really awful situation.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I feel bad for the doctors and nurses working in the hospital here in sweden. Even before this pandemic broke out they was calling for help to handle the people. Most hospitals are short-staffed and I can also see it at my part-time.
> 
> I have been stuck with taking care of 10 people alone that all have alzheimers. It have happened me many times. I have to take up 10 people in 3 hours and 4 are in wheel chair and need help getting up. While the rest will need me to keep an eye on them and help them with the simple daily things and at the same time fix the breakfast. Hell, that work it’s hard, needing to keep the routine, give medicines and give proper care.
> 
> ...


I know! My aunt is a nurse and they have to take showers before the leave work! I'm glad they are taking the precautions though, I hope you all stay safe and healthy!


----------



## TheBuns (Mar 15, 2020)

Julie&Bunnies said:


> Same here.....store shelves are empty.



Here too there’s no toilet paper can’t find any. All we can do is pray and follow good hygiene as said.


----------



## TheBuns (Mar 15, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I feel bad for the doctors and nurses working in the hospital here in sweden. Even before this pandemic broke out they was calling for help to handle the people. Most hospitals are short-staffed and I can also see it at my part-time.
> 
> I have been stuck with taking care of 10 people alone that all have alzheimers. It have happened me many times. I have to take up 10 people in 3 hours and 4 are in wheel chair and need help getting up. While the rest will need me to keep an eye on them and help them with the simple daily things and at the same time fix the breakfast. Hell, that work it’s hard, needing to keep the routine, give medicines and give proper care.
> 
> ...



That’s terrible, I hope everything well get better soon.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 18, 2020)

Getting back on topic. I'm just going to leave this here..


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 18, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Getting back on topic. I'm just going to leave this here..



Thank you, it is good to have a little laugh!


----------



## Fuz (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi everyone. Here in South Africa, a lockdown will be implemented for about 3 weeks, and while I have veggies for the next few days, I won't be able to get some for about 2 or so weeks. Cant stock up too much as it will go off. Im sure someone has experience with this, are your rabbits doing okay? My babies get mostly hay, some pellets, a piece of apple or carrot here and there, and each gets a handful of fresh veggies and little herbs every morning. Im worried of course. Kindly let me know your experience? I think they'll be fine, but it will definitely be a change in diet/routine.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Hi everyone. Here in South Africa, a lockdown will be implemented for about 3 weeks, and while I have veggies for the next few days, I won't be able to get some for about 2 or so weeks. Cant stock up too much as it will go off. Im sure someone has experience with this, are your rabbits doing okay? My babies get mostly hay, some pellets, a piece of apple or carrot here and there, and each gets a handful of fresh veggies and little herbs every morning. Im worried of course. Kindly let me know your experience? I think they'll be fine, but it will definitely be a change in diet/routine.



As long you have hay and pellets it will be enough for your bunnies to survive. If you need to bulk something, bulk hay. That’s what your bunny will need and can survive on it without a problem. One of my bunnies only gets hay and a few treats (veggies, fruit, herbs) every week. You will only need to reintroduce the veggies slowly later when you can get the daily supplies again


----------



## Fuz (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks, Hermelin. Hope all is well on your side of the world.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Thanks, Hermelin. Hope all is well on your side of the world.



I would never truly be stuck in quarantine because my part-time job needs people to work 24/7. So I can move more freely if it get to the worse. 

I hope everything goes well for you and your bunnies ^^


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 25, 2020)

you to Hermelin. if you have a yard you can get grass form there too, you can dry it for hay or give it to them fresh! Stay safe and healthy though and good luck to you and your bunnies!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Hi everyone. Here in South Africa, a lockdown will be implemented for about 3 weeks, and while I have veggies for the next few days, I won't be able to get some for about 2 or so weeks. Cant stock up too much as it will go off. Im sure someone has experience with this, are your rabbits doing okay? My babies get mostly hay, some pellets, a piece of apple or carrot here and there, and each gets a handful of fresh veggies and little herbs every morning. Im worried of course. Kindly let me know your experience? I think they'll be fine, but it will definitely be a change in diet/routine.


Hi, food stores and stores selling essentialities, pharmacies etc will stay open, maybe they won't be fully loaded but still. Lockdown just means that they want people to stay home in self-isolation for 3 weeks, they will just ask you to shop say once a week and go out for an exercise once a day alone and stay 2 m from people and wear protective mask etc. In stores they will mark 2m distance in line and will let less people in at the same time so it won't be too crowded. So if you will do food shopping for yourself you'll be able to get some vegs for your rabbit. 
Maybe you want to reduce portions and get some vegs that will last longer, say if today is your shopping day you brought home some fresh coriander and romaine lettuce and celery and cauliflower leaves and carrots with greens and apples, so you can give them coriander today and tomorrow, then romaine for two days then cauliflower leaves and leave celery for later as it will survive perfectly one week in the fridge. When I am very bad I give half stick of celery every morning and they are happy. Well celery you shouldn't give every day but when situation is not great you do your best. Celery and cabbage can survive two weeks easily, carrots, apples, you can give a little bit but every morning. Cabbage is also limited as gives gas but once or twice a week just a little bit would be fine. If there's no vegs they will survive on hay and pellets.
As Hermelin said you better get more hay because people will stay home and will work from home, expect delays with deliveries if you buy online, but pet food also should be on essential list and pet supplies including bedding as well. 

I am pretty sure it will go on for much longer than just two weeks in China it took more than 4 months and they had military style quarantine so I would say August would be too optimistic, most likely it will take about two years


----------



## Fuz (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the responses and help everyone. Just cant wait for this to pass. Its making us all so worried and anxious.
Best wishes.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I wonder if any of you have noticed people act weird around you.
> 
> I live in Iowa in a popular suburb where people all over the state come to shop, eat, attend events etc. A lot has changed here. All businesses except essential are closed. Grocery stores have short hours. Schools and religious establishments are closed. People look anxious, at least many do. Then there are people who do not care too and get way too close. I was at the store and a family was coming my way. The mom was tense for her kid to go to the other side. It is kind of hard to stay inside. Some people may not have good situations...bad relationships and/or unsafe. Mentally and financially this can be tough for people and they might be on edge. For me, I am just a bit worn out reading about what is going on and being concerned. People making rude comments, well many are not properly informed or they are just morons.


----------



## TheBuns (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Hi everyone. Here in South Africa, a lockdown will be implemented for about 3 weeks, and while I have veggies for the next few days, I won't be able to get some for about 2 or so weeks. Cant stock up too much as it will go off. Im sure someone has experience with this, are your rabbits doing okay? My babies get mostly hay, some pellets, a piece of apple or carrot here and there, and each gets a handful of fresh veggies and little herbs every morning. Im worried of course. Kindly let me know your experience? I think they'll be fine, but it will definitely be a change in diet/routine.


As long as they have plenty of hay and water they’ll be fine


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 31, 2020)

Yesterday I got really mad at a few people and how they act. I saw a few high school kids coughing on other people and laughing like they think it’s fun acting disrespectful towards people. 

I know how some people will react, myself when I was out with friends before it was many people getting COVID-19 in sweden, it was just 2 cases reported at that time. We was out eating at a restaurant. I somehow managed to choke on the drink and ended up getting a coughing fit. Everyone in the restaurant looked at me but me and my friends reassured I just choked on my drink, that was a really awkward situation I had put myself in. But I could understand their reactions while my friends just laugh at my clumsy situation. 

Sweden still don’t have strict rules and it’s quite lacking compared to other countries. People at the nursing home I work at, the elderly can still meet their relatives if they walk outside to meet them. Which in my eyes it’s quite worrying, it would be better if the elderly could facetime or just skype with their relatives. Instead of meeting them and going to other places with them.


----------



## samoth (Apr 3, 2020)

There have been many changes since I last commented in this thread -- the state issued a lockdown, and my company has half the employees working from home. Many individuals in service industries have lost their jobs, larger firms & corporations are mandating pay cuts and putting plans in place for potential layoffs, and the country's unemployment claims are over 10x what they were during the 2008-2009 recession.

I still haven't noticed much out of the ordinary in the interactions I have had, though. Kids are outside playing together, couples are walking together down the trail, and the behavior of people in the grocery store seems mostly normal.

To be honest, I'm far more concerned about the economic repercussions of an extended lockdown, even here in America. (I imagine the economic situation for much of the EU is even more precarious.)


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 5, 2020)

The economy truly will affect people, I know my aunt and cousins in italy have a rough time now. They are down to eating only one meal a day to save food. 

While I’m here in sweden eating my meals and took an evening walk around the lake (10 km) with the dog. The difference it’s huge between countries.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 11, 2020)

Have any of you started to stack up food for your bunnies? 

I know a few people will loose their job because of covid-19. Which can cause trouble for their beloved pets.


----------



## Preitler (Apr 11, 2020)

I would like to start making hay, but it is so dry here, didnt really rain for months, 80% less from average. It's quite a chore to find enough grass to feed...
"Good" thing is, now I have enough time to wander around with a basket and collect handful by handfull 

Otherwise, I got a new 25kg bag of pellets recently, and there are 4 bales of hay left, that will last about half a year, somewhat depending on how many rabbits there are to feed in summer.
That's my normal procedure anyway.


----------



## >Bunny< (Apr 11, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I wonder if any of you have noticed people act weird around you.
> 
> Both me and my friend have noticed it, for example a mother walking with her kid and suddenly drag the kid away from us, people trying to avoid us and can give quite rude comments like wanting us to move away or clear space from them.
> 
> ...


I am definitely one of those weird people, UNLESS the reason they are doing it is because of their own vile issues of racism. My mother (who I live with) is extremely high risk so sometimes on walks I’ll realize someone is approaching and promptly cross the street. I usually try to balance this by smiling and waving.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 11, 2020)

>Bunny< said:


> I am definitely one of those weird people, UNLESS the reason they are doing it is because of their own vile issues of racism. My mother (who I live with) is extremely high risk so sometimes on walks I’ll realize someone is approaching and promptly cross the street. I usually try to balance this by smiling and waving.



I can understand my own dad and mom are both in the risk group. My dad is his age while mother have trouble with the heart. If it get worse with covid-19 we told my dad he could travel to his siblings up north and live with them. Because I work part-time at a nursing home and my mom work in the city. 

So I’m the one that do the shopping and don’t spend that much outside. I try to keep social distance to people but I would never act rude to people or be disrespectful. 

I just find that people could ask nicely instead of being rude. But I never cared that much when people act weird or might give rude comments, you get quite used with those things when you have had to handle things like that ever since being a child. 

I just hope everyone stay safe during the pandemic. Many people have lost friends and family members 

Myself even had a friend that was quite racist but at least changed the views a bit after knowing me. Which was really weird because the only language I speak fluently is Swedish and I’m a part of the swedish church and follow the classic traditions. Also nearly half of my relatives are racist and hate immigrants but my siblings and I are accepted by them. But during relatives party they can say quite rude comments. One of my aunts thought me and my little brother needed to have rice to all our meals but my little brother loves eating potatoes more. 

You as a person learns to ignore and not listen. It’s like when I go to an asian party and meet my mothers friends and always get called out for my weight. Which in fact is in the normal range for my height. 

So I never let other people affect me but
they leave a shadow behind, so you get tired of it


----------



## >Bunny< (Apr 11, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I can understand my own dad and mom are both in the risk group. My dad is his age while mother have trouble with the heart. If it get worse with covid-19 we told my dad he could travel to his siblings up north and live with them. Because I work part-time at a nursing home and my mom work in the city.
> 
> So I’m the one that do the shopping and don’t spend that much outside. I try to keep social distance to people but I would never act rude to people or be disrespectful.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. People need to work together during this pandemic and should be as nice as possible! I’m sorry people are behaving that way towards you.
I have also dealt with racist family members and many if them are very rude people in general. Ugh. I’m sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 11, 2020)

Preitler said:


> I would like to start making hay, but it is so dry here, didnt really rain for months, 80% less from average. It's quite a chore to find enough grass to feed...
> "Good" thing is, now I have enough time to wander around with a basket and collect handful by handfull
> 
> Otherwise, I got a new 25kg bag of pellets recently, and there are 4 bales of hay left, that will last about half a year, somewhat depending on how many rabbits there are to feed in summer.
> That's my normal procedure anyway.



Mysef hopes the summer won’t be dry, otherwise it will be extremely expensive paying hay during the winter time. Myself have pellets for a year and 5 and 1/2 bale hay for my two tiny bunnies, it’s around 90 kg hay. So it should be enough for nearly a year if I don’t get a giant bunny again


----------



## Donna Standar (Apr 12, 2020)

I buy fresh veggies every 10 days or so when I get my own groceries...I also grow romaine/arugula/ parsley and cilantro in pots for emergencies. I don't think we have to worry about grocery stores closing, to get veggies for our bunnies.
I don't think we have to stock pile food for them


----------



## Kellsb (Apr 12, 2020)

The last time the world was THIS messed up, with people acting towards you as they do.. was ww2. Self isolating, thinking everyone has sars and need to protect themselves..


----------



## Kellsb (Apr 12, 2020)

P.s it's not that the mother was dragging them away from you. It's that the government has called for "social distancing". They give tickets to people who are in the same car, but do not live at the same address. That's how serious it is. So if you and your friend are hanging out.. I suggest you distance yourself from them. Self isolation is where it's at. To protect you AND you bun.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 12, 2020)

Kellsb said:


> P.s it's not that the mother was dragging them away from you. It's that the government has called for "social distancing". They give tickets to people who are in the same car, but do not live at the same address. That's how serious it is. So if you and your friend are hanging out.. I suggest you distance yourself from them. Self isolation is where it's at. To protect you AND you bun.



This happended before we had so many cases with covid-19. At that time there was only 3 people reported with covid-19. And before mars there was only 1 known. So it was quite a big reaction from a person to do that way before any outbreak happened in sweden. 

I can understand social distance and I’m not moving around as much as I did before. Sweden have really slack rules compared with other countries. I’m living my typical shut in life which I usually do, maybe take a walk in the forest but spend most of my time reading books, study and working. 

But people still avoid my friend and me more than other people. Like they rather sit by a person that look more swedish than sitting in the seats in front of us. I’m not moving around that much but you still notice how people avoid you more than other people. Specially for my friend that live in the city and need to take the bus to the grocery store. 

Myself lives in a small town outside the city, so I rarely walk into people but I can notice they stare a lot more and even kids can act rude towards me. I work part-time at a nursing home with alzheimer patients and they need people that works, so I won’t isolate myself fully. 

Otherwise it would mean someone at work would need to work alone, when they try to call me in to work. During summer I will work full time at the nursing home


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 12, 2020)

Donna Standar said:


> I buy fresh veggies every 10 days or so when I get my own groceries...I also grow romaine/arugula/ parsley and cilantro in pots for emergencies. I don't think we have to worry about grocery stores closing, to get veggies for our bunnies.
> I don't think we have to stock pile food for them



Myself just stock piled while I have money, so if the economy will be tight I have nothing to worry about for my bunnies 

I’m just waiting for spring to kick in fully and my bunnies will eat the weeds growing everywhere as their veggies and other leafy greens from the forest ^^


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 30, 2020)

At my work there’s covid-19 spreading now, I’m going to work full time during summer time. 

But it will only be specific people working with the people that have covid-19. I just feel bad for them, people that might had many years to come even though they are elder and sick. Many of them will not survive.


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 30, 2020)

I feel bad also for the elderly...here where I live it’s been “spreading” a lot. I think we might have had it already but they have know just had test done.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 30, 2020)

Myself just though it would be a time question because at my work place people sneaked in. So they could meet their parents, grandparents and so on. Myself caught a few elderlt trying to sneak into the nurse home to meet their old friends even though outsiders was banned to walk into the nurse home. 

I just feel that quite a lot of people don’t respect the few rules. 

Even though we don’t need to stay home here in sweden. I have most of the time only walked to the market to buy food and back home. I’ve only met friends 5 times since the covid-19 started to spread in sweden. Most of the meet up have been outdoors and keeping my distance. Twice was to help my friend to move to her apartment, she was really happy I was with her because the first day we had to report a burgurly that had happened and she was a bit shocked. Funny thing we had to do it during the april fools day, so the person that took our call didn’t believe us. 

I’m truly spending a lot of time at home but still don’t see my dad and little brother often because we all keep ourself in different rooms. I take up half the house as my place, because I want the kitchen, my couch and a surround sound on the tv  So I’m blasting quite loudly when I watch movies, so the sound make the glass vibrate when something explode (aka scifi lover ).


----------



## Bunlave (May 13, 2020)

I'm allergic to my bunnies hay , so when i'm in the shop and i sneeze , people get worried .
I will say " don't worry , i'm not ill i'm allergic to hay !"


----------



## Hermelin (May 13, 2020)

Bunlave said:


> I'm allergic to my bunnies hay , so when i'm in the shop and i sneeze , people get worried .
> I will say " don't worry , i'm not ill i'm allergic to hay !"



I’m also allergic to hay and grass pollen, the season for it have started. I get the typical symptomes of a runny nose and itchy throat. 

If it’s a lot of pollen outside, I will sound like I have a bad cold, even though I take my allergy medicines


----------



## helena (May 13, 2020)

It's so strange walking into a store and everyone (except you and a few others) have masks. It makes me think of the Bubonic plague . I personally say that keeping your hands away from your eyes and mouth and also washing your hands is protection enough. IJust because somepeople think that you should 'stay away from them' doesn't mean you can't give a friendly smile. I try to be especially nice to the kiddos. ( I love lil kids). Also, everyone has been out running more here (In Iowa). More people have been outside. We have been advised to stay indoors (like that will work for me  I practically live outdoors) Anyway, I feel more people have actually been outside more since there is nothing to do. Well, I guess advising people to stay indoors doesn't work. Personally I think people are overreacting though.


----------



## Hermelin (May 13, 2020)

helena said:


> It's so strange walking into a store and everyone (except you and a few others) have masks. It makes me think of the Bubonic plague . I personally say that keeping your hands away from your eyes and mouth and also washing your hands is protection enough. IJust because somepeople think that you should 'stay away from them' doesn't mean you can't give a friendly smile. I try to be especially nice to the kiddos. ( I love lil kids). Also, everyone has been out running more here (In Iowa). More people have been outside. We have been advised to stay indoors (like that will work for me  I practically live outdoors) Anyway, I feel more people have actually been outside more since there is nothing to do. Well, I guess advising people to stay indoors doesn't work. Personally I think people are overreacting though.



While myself think the recommendation are too slack, no one respect the social distance and it can be hard to follow when going in the market. Now, I'm not going to bash anyone when I have been with my firends and meeting my best friend, Since mars I have my friends 6 times, so that not much. But we all have spent most of the time isolated and don't spend a lot of time outdoors. Just to avoid meeting other people and if I meet a friend we don't hug and keep a certain distance, often we are outdoors spending time to just talk. Here in sweden they only recommend to not be near each other we can go outdoor and eat in resturant and cafe. 

I can say I used this going to a popular cafe that would always have a really long lines before Covd-19 and you can que for a long time to just get in. So me and my best friend went there to try the pastries and cakes, which we shared between each other, this was in mars before the true breakout. But we always made sure to keep distance to other people, always carry hand sanitizer and wet wipe, so we could always wash our hands a bit. It's something I always have done, so I can wipe the table and at least get a bit cleaner hands before and after snacking something. 

Myself will keep on being careful and spend most of my time being a shut in or walk outdoor when not many people are out. It's scary when you don't know if you will be one of the people that will react badly or not to the virus, specially when you are one of the risk groups but I worry more about my family. I might also be putting myself more at a risk when I'm working at a nursing home that have covid-19 patient but at least a few of them are on the road to recovery. I know that it can be hard for other countries, sweden have gone there own way to handle it and myself did it with my own free will to not spend a lot of time with friends and going to places, mostly staying home. 

It's true more people are outdoors and a lot more people party now than before, also the resturant and outdoor dining can be filled with people sitting near each other. I can't understand how they can collect so many people in one place and they cluster together. I think if people would work within the care and hospital, they would face another reality and get a bit of a wake up call. 

There's a reason why we have restrictions and the main part is to make sure the hospitals can take care of all the patient. Because if the hospital get overfilled, the people that need care will be left at home to fight for themself and the doctors would need to decide which people to save and which people they should let die. Just getting IV fluid during a high fever can be life saving for a person with covid-19 and suffering of dehydration. So myself just think everyone can try to keep a distance and at least try to follow the recommodation that they have put up. This is a tough time and many people have died, even more would of died without the restriction and rules but it's still not over. Many will have lost loved ones after all this is over. This is the time everyone should do their best to keep everyone safe and try to hold out


----------



## MonsterBun (May 14, 2020)

Bunlave said:


> I'm allergic to my bunnies hay , so when i'm in the shop and i sneeze , people get worried .
> I will say " don't worry , i'm not ill i'm allergic to hay !"


I sneeze at the sun. It’s genetic, but me going to Walmart on a sunny day is not fun. 
“achoo achoo achoo!”
*death glares from everyone around me*


----------



## Hermelin (May 14, 2020)

MonsterBun said:


> I sneeze at the sun. It’s genetic, but me going to Walmart on a sunny day is not fun.
> “achoo achoo achoo!”
> *death glares from everyone around me*



That’s how my little brother and dad react to the sun, at least that gene skipped me


----------



## MonsterBun (May 14, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> That’s how my little brother and dad react to the sun, at least that gene skipped me


Lucky you. I got it from my dad, and it’s not just the sun. If it’s dark enough and a bright light gets turned on, I’ll sneeze at that too. My younger brother kind of got it, but it’s not as bad.


----------



## Hermelin (May 14, 2020)

MonsterBun said:


> Lucky you. I got it from my dad, and it’s not just the sun. If it’s dark enough and a bright light gets turned on, I’ll sneeze at that too. My younger brother kind of got it, but it’s not as bad.




I don't think I'm that lucky, I instead inherited dyslexia and trouble learning language from my dad, so I would rather have the sneezing and skip my trouble with language 

At least I have something common with my dad, both he and me failed my homework when I went in the middle school. I remember my teacher asking me to let my parents correct my homework before giving it to her. Try to put two people with dyslexia to correct a text, truly not getting a passing grade. Nearly had to stay a year behind


----------

